# Brandi your buck's pic



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi here is a picture I took today of your buck. He was resting under the hay feeder. I will get one of him standing later but for now this will have to do.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWW.... He is so cute!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are 2 more pictures from feeding time tonight.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He's adorable! Congratulations Brandi!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWW... He is a doll!!! Thank you Teresa for the pics! Is he white on the back or just a pale creme? Either way he is just too darn cute!

And thank you Ashley! I FINALLY got a Buckling with moonspots!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi he is pale cream on his backside so far. It is really hard to tell in pictures unless he is side by side with his brother who is real white. He is a real cutie and so far a real laid back personality like his sire. I am glad you like him and can't wait to meet you in the coming weeks.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah! I am so glad he is doing well! I am excited about coming to your farm as well! When will he be weaning age? Oh... when I look at his white spot on his head I can tell that his stripes are a little darker :greengrin:

I am still really torn about getting the other Buckling to go with him.... have you sold him yet? When will you be picking up the polled one? Decisions... decisions.... if him and the darker one didn't have the same Sire then I would be jerking him up in a minute! But I was hoping to get a darker one that wasn't related so that if this little guys gives me some moonspotted Doelings I could keep them and breed them to the other one (make any since?? :doh: ). The only thing that worries me about the other little guy that you are picking up is the fact that he is polled :shrug: As you can tell I have been running the different possibilities through my mind quite ALOT! :doh: 

Oh.. and do you mind if I use those pics on my website :greengrin: ??


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi feel free to use any of my pictures. I havent sold the Stars little chocolate bucksin yet. I was supposed to get with Lisa this past week about getting that buck from her but with all the does kidding it just didnt happen. So I should get him first of the week and you might want to consider him.

Your little buck out of Krystal will be ready to go as early as Forth of July week end. Here is another picture that shows his cream color better. Him and his brother were having so much fun.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is such a cute picture of him! Don't you just love sitting and watching them play?

Would you mind sending me some pics of the Buck you are getting from Lisa once you get him home? My only concern with him is him being polled... What do you think?

Thank you for allowing me to use the pics! I am going to work on getting him added to my website! :wink:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just curious, why are you concerned about him being polled? 
I just don't breed my polled bucks to my polled does. For people who disbud, a polled buck would be beneficial so that you wouldn't have to disbud the kids.
I have 2 polled bucks in with my horned buck and horned wether. They do fine together.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Brandi! He's gorgeous! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Crissa!! :greengrin:



all1965 said:


> Just curious, why are you concerned about him being polled?
> I just don't breed my polled bucks to my polled does. For people who disbud, a polled buck would be beneficial so that you wouldn't have to disbud the kids.
> I have 2 polled bucks in with my horned buck and horned wether. They do fine together.


 I was just worried about my other Bucks having horns and him not having horns... that it might would cause them to pick on him or hurt him??? :shrug: It was just a concern of mine... So you don't have any problems with your polled bucks being in with your horned bucks?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I personally don't have any issues. I also have a few polled does with all my horned ones.
I guess it really depends on the goats attitude.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I had to chuckle a little, I have a Cashmere buck with horns that are...well...huge. I finally put my Pygora buck (disbudded) and my younger Cashmere buck in with him, just to see. Bambino (I didn't name him) just looked at them, disdainfully, put his head up, stuck his chest out, and that's all it took. "The boys" just stood back in awe! They've never questioned his authority.

That's a beautiful buckling! He's topline is so level! He's just perfect! Congrats! (In addition, it's a GREAT picture!)


----------

